# Passwort und SQLDeveloper



## Kazuya38 (8. Dez 2016)

Habe mein programm mit der Datenbank(SQLDeveloper) verknüpft beim Login gebe ich denn Benutzernamen und Passwort ein. Nun habe ich noch ein Fenster erstellt mit der Option Passwort ändern wo der Benutzer erst das Alte Passwort eingibt und 2 mal das neue Passwort wiederholt eingibt alles in 3 Textfields. Wie kann ich das so machen dass das Passwort auch verändert wird?
Benutzername und Passwort sind die gleichen wie zum einloggen der Datenbank.

Danke im vorraus..


----------



## stg (8. Dez 2016)

SQL Developer ist keine Datenbank.
Abgesehen davon bleibt völlig unklar, was überhaupt dein Problem und deine Frage dazu ist.
Lies den Text doch nochmal selbst und gehe davon aus, dass wir über dein Projekt nichts, also wirklich rein gar nichts wissen, abgsehen von den paar Zeilen, die du hier schreibst...  würdest du deine Frage dann verstehen?


----------



## Kazuya38 (8. Dez 2016)

stg hat gesagt.:


> SQL Developer ist keine Datenbank.
> Abgesehen davon bleibt völlig unklar, was überhaupt dein Problem und deine Frage dazu ist.
> Lies den Text doch nochmal selbst und gehe davon aus, dass wir über dein Projekt nichts, also wirklich rein gar nichts wissen, abgsehen von den paar Zeilen, die du hier schreibst...  würdest du deine Frage dann verstehen?


Ja stimmt  hast recht ich komme aus dem Ausland ich versuche mir mühe zu geben mit der Rechtschreibung
so nochmal Ich hab einen Benutzernamen und ein Passwort womit ich mich in SQL Developer einlogge nun habe ich ein Login Fenster erstellt mit denn man sich mit dem gleichen Benutzernamen und Passwort anmelden kann wenn die Daten stimmen kommt eine Meldung mit verbindung hergestellt nun habe ich ein weiteres Fenster erstellt um sein Passwort ändern zu können mit 3 Textfields einmal mit altes Passwort und dadrunter 2 mit neues Passwort jetzt versuche ich das umzusetzen das es funktioniert wie sollte ich vorgehen danke im vorraus


----------



## TheFrog (17. Jun 2017)

Jtextfield und Passwort passen schon einmal nicht zusammen, dafür gibt es das JPasswordField  

Google:

https://stackoverflow.com/questions/19740603/changing-mysql-password-via-java


----------



## Thallius (17. Jun 2017)

Irgendwie ist immer noch nicht klar was SQLDeveloper nun damit zu tun hat?

Und welches Passwort willst du ändern! Das für den SQL User? Über was für eine Datenbank reden wir hier überhaupt? Wozu soll es gut sein das Passwort des DB Users zu ändern?

Ohne vernünftige Informationen wird das echt schwer hier zu helfen

Claus


----------

